
Tesla’s VP of Autopilot and chip guru Jim Keller is leaving - argonaut
https://electrek.co/2018/04/25/tesla-autopilot-jim-keller-leaving-chip/
======
throwaway84742
That’s a good indication that the company is trying too hard to blow smoke up
peoples asses with their “autopilot” effort. When people of this caliber throw
in the towel after such as short time, it usually means reality can’t cash the
checks the PR department is writing.

------
axaxs
I've said it here before, and will again, Keller is THE man when it comes to
chips. If you study his work history, and respective company achievements,
nobody comes close. I'm sure others are involved and I mean not to take away
from them, but if you want to lead the chip business, you hire Keller.
Secondary, this appears to be his MO from an outsiders perspective. Once he
has finished what he started, he seems to bounce. Not sure if it's his style,
or if a different company throws more piles of cash at him, but it's
interesting to watch.

------
loser777
According to a quick search Keller is apparently moving to _Intel_.

Wow, I really hope that doesn't worsen the current imbalance of the x86 and
GPU markets. Given that Keller seemed to be to Ryzen at AMD what Raja was to
Vega/Polaris, it doesn't look good.

------
CardenB
Does anyone have insight into these departures? The attrition is crazy.

~~~
spectrum1234
Read the comments there. It's way overblown actually.

~~~
csisvunit
keep telling yourself that. the comments on electrek mean absolutely nothing.
its a tesla fanboy site, period.

there is a very real attrition situation at tesla, coming from someone in the
industry.

